# R series bikes?



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

have owned a 2002 RC51,01 996,03 999 and a 07 RSVR Factory. give me the Ape over them all any day, best overall package out of the bunch and my 996 had SPS cams, 54mm full termi TI exhaust, susp set for my weight and custom tune by AMS, it runs a close second to the Ape in how good they all are to me. def splitting fine hairs though as they are all great bikes.


----------



## pegscrapr (Jan 5, 2011)

I had a 2003 RC51 and loved it. The only bike I regret selling.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

I owned an R1200S for about 2.5 years. I own an S1000 now.

The R12S is a great bike. It is easy to ride very fast, it is more bike than you will be able to use on the track. You can also ride it 500 mile days if you choose to do so, I rode mine Seattle - Las Vegas and back.

They are a little goofy looking, no shortage on character. They didn't make many, they didn't sell many. I think the issue with sales was the price, they were very, very expensive new.

I recommend them!


----------



## dark rider (May 21, 2012)

I think you would find either a K1200R Sport or K1200S to be more appealing than the R1200S, based on your tastes and intended usage. FWIW, I do love the looks of the R1200S, but I just lusted for more power than the boxer can deliver... As a former R1100S and R1150R owner, I made the move to the K1200R Sport back in 2007, when killer deals were available, and it has quite simply been the best bike I've ever owned. 143rwhp (163 at the crank), paralever/duolever suspension (totally unique), standard ergos, partially faired (same front fairing as the R1200S!). It's not a full on race bike, but is more than ample for track days, commuting, light touring with the collapsible bags, and is an awesome everyday backroad burner in the N. Georgia/W. NC/E. Tenn Mountains!


----------

